# canadian with expired fmt- how not to get fined?



## blancanieves (Mar 9, 2010)

I am Canadian and I have overstayed my tourist visa by 3 months so far and by the time i save enough money to leave it may be a few more months.
I want to know what I should do to NOT get fined a large amount of money.
I heard if you say you lost it, it's only $45 USD which is okay but the problem is that it says what day I came on my passport.... then again, I heard that if you just hand in your FMT they don't even look at it. I feel like saying i lost it would cause more attention to be drawn to it all? i don't know.

OR would it be better for me to take a bus to the US border... and they may not even ask me for my fmt? 

Any advice on the best option???


----------



## grndy85 (May 10, 2010)

blancanieves said:


> I am Canadian and I have overstayed my tourist visa by 3 months so far and by the time i save enough money to leave it may be a few more months.
> I want to know what I should do to NOT get fined a large amount of money.
> I heard if you say you lost it, it's only $45 USD which is okay but the problem is that it says what day I came on my passport.... then again, I heard that if you just hand in your FMT they don't even look at it. I feel like saying i lost it would cause more attention to be drawn to it all? i don't know.
> 
> ...



Hey, what ever happened with your situation? I am interested to know because one day, I unfortunately might be in the same boat as you...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The new immigration system, from May 1st, 2010, is integrated and computerized. The FMT is dead and gone, so turning one in beyond its expiry would put you in a definite 'Catch-22' situation.
I advise leaving Mexico before your immigration status expires. It is the law and they are now in a better position to enforce it. With the present situation in the USA, especially in AZ, some may want to make an 'example' of an illegal alien in Mexico.


----------



## grndy85 (May 10, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> The new immigration system, from May 1st, 2010, is integrated and computerized. The FMT is dead and gone, so turning one in beyond its expiry would put you in a definite 'Catch-22' situation.
> I advise leaving Mexico before your immigration status expires. It is the law and they are now in a better position to enforce it. With the present situation in the USA, especially in AZ, some may want to make an 'example' of an illegal alien in Mexico.


I still would be interested to know what happened to this particular person in this situation... 

I would also really like to know if the loop hole will still work to stay 180 days on the FMM and then exit Mexico and return possibly in the same day or day after and receive a new FMM for another 180 days. 

I have seen talk of this all over the internet but on no government site have I found where it says that you can't have more than one FMM per year.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You are correct, the government sites aren't explicit on that matter, but the intention is very clear: If you wish to stay longer than 180 days, you must apply for an FM3 within 30 days. There have been cases of folks doing as you suggest, but they couldn't get the second permit for their car. Why not just do it 'by the book'?


----------



## grndy85 (May 10, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> You are correct, the government sites aren't explicit on that matter, but the intention is very clear: If you wish to stay longer than 180 days, you must apply for an FM3 within 30 days. There have been cases of folks doing as you suggest, but they couldn't get the second permit for their car. Why not just do it 'by the book'?


I totally agree...I most definitely will attempt to do it 'by the book'. Also, I will NOT have a car there so will that help if I won't need to get a second permit?


----------

